# Embroidery software, how does all this work?



## Stich (Apr 17, 2012)

I am new to embroidery, and I am looking at software so I can make this expensive machine I just purchased do something. I have read the post on this site about the wonders of Adobe Illustrator and Coreldraw, assuming I picked one and took classes to learn to use it can I make embroidery files with it? Would I need additional software to digitize? I currently have a logo made from a digitizer to go on school jackets. I would like to add names to the jackets and I was hoping to start my education and software purchase in the right direction.


----------



## JimboG (Jan 13, 2008)

Stich said:


> I am new to embroidery, and I am looking at software so I can make this expensive machine I just purchased do something. I have read the post on this site about the wonders of Adobe Illustrator and Coreldraw, assuming I picked one and took classes to learn to use it can I make embroidery files with it? Would I need additional software to digitize? I currently have a logo made from a digitizer to go on school jackets. I would like to add names to the jackets and I was hoping to start my education and software purchase in the right direction.


Stich,
I have a copy of Embroidy Office 8 that I am wanting to sell cheap. You can use this for lettering, or Wilcom will take this software and dongle in as trade for their software. If you are interested I will send you all the information on it along with some recommended suggestions

Thanks
Jim G


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Stich
You will need some kind of embroidery software to digitise. Although certain Corel draw can convert files into embroidery but in my opinion aren't very good.
I have only used compucon eos digitising software which I am happy with there are several different program's available. Digitising has a huge learning curve and cannot be learned quickly. I'm sure there are a few cheap/free program's out there but if you want to learn it all properly you will have to spend quite a bit more.


----------



## Stich (Apr 17, 2012)

richt74 said:


> Hi Stich
> You will need some kind of embroidery software to digitise. Although certain Corel draw can convert files into embroidery but in my opinion aren't very good.
> I have only used compucon eos digitising software which I am happy with there are several different program's available. Digitising has a huge learning curve and cannot be learned quickly. I'm sure there are a few cheap/free program's out there but if you want to learn it all properly you will have to spend quite a bit more.


So I would use Corel draw to make the image and then digitise it in another program? Is this how it works?


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

You can digitise anything you want in an embroidery program if you have an image or picture/logo you can just import the image and you will then start plotting points around the outlines which then creates the stitches. In Corel draw it is the same but instead of stitches it creates vector shapes. Embroidery software programs will have lettering fonts already available so you can just type in what you want and will create the letters for you.


----------



## Stich (Apr 17, 2012)

richt74 said:


> You can digitise anything you want in an embroidery program if you have an image or picture/logo you can just import the image and you will then start plotting points around the outlines which then creates the stitches. In Corel draw it is the same but instead of stitches it creates vector shapes. Embroidery software programs will have lettering fonts already available so you can just type in what you want and will create the letters for you.


So I wouldn't need any other software then Corel draw? Or do I need to export files from Corel draw into an embroidery software?


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

No Corel draw is a graphics software not embroidery digitising software.
Unless you are creating graphic files Corel draw won't be needed. Embroidery program's can import image files like jpeg, bmp, png etc and then you will have to manually digitise the image using the tools inside the embroidery software.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Stich. Check with the company you bought the machine from. They probably have software available and can demo it. I use Wilcom Decostudio e1.5 which does the graphics in corel and then converts into the embroidery mode. You really need to get demos but don't jump too quickly for cheap software as if you get into serious digitising it might not be enough. Check out the Wilcom site and you tube for demos


----------



## Stich (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Richt74 at least I have this strait now.


----------



## Stich (Apr 17, 2012)

PPTS160 I purchased the machine used it is a brother PR600II. I really just wanted to do school logos with it which I feel it will do a fine job at that. I was just looking how I can handle all the other request I have for embroidery right now since everyone is asking me about it. I wanted to educate my self on the software and put me on a path for success. I downloaded embrid, it seems easy to use. Do you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Stich said:


> I am new to embroidery, and I am looking at software so I can make this expensive machine I just purchased do something. I have read the post on this site about the wonders of Adobe Illustrator and Coreldraw, assuming I picked one and took classes to learn to use it can I make embroidery files with it?


CorelDraw/Adobe Illy are vector graphics programs.
So, in the embroidery process, only really useful to create the art from which the final embroidery file will be made.



Stich said:


> Would I need additional software to digitize?


Short answer is YES.
To create embroidery designs for your machine, you will need embroidery specific software which plots all the stitch points and then saves this in a format your machine can read.

As has been suggested by others, talk to whoever sold you your machine and see what software they offer.



Stich said:


> I currently have a logo made from a digitizer to go on school jackets. I would like to add names to the jackets and I was hoping to start my education and software purchase in the right direction.


At the moment, I would suggest putting the name on the other side to the logo, as lining up the name with the logo exactly on each jacket will be time consuming and ultimately not profitable with no guarantee of success.

If you do need the names under the logo, then you will need to get the design recreated with the required layout and names included in the one design.

In Wilcom, for example, team names is the feature and is as straight forward to use as typing in the names, selecting the layout and then outputting the designs.

If you only want to do the text at the moment, then perhaps look at some of the free options for now.

Some on here have been happy with stitch era --> Free Sierra software - Stitch Era Universal

I don't use it so can't give you any tips on that front.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have never used any of the free software so can't really comment. I would say however you need to get this right before you start working on other people's garments. Check if you have a Brother Dealership somewhere near and go to them and check if they have classes or can offer demos for software.

Something to consider is if you work on others garments who is responsible if the work goes wrong? I usually tell people if they want embroidery on their own garments it is at their risk if it damages the garment. (Not unusual for the fabric to catch and the stitching to go wrong). Could be an expensive garment to replace.


----------



## jkojak05 (Apr 25, 2012)

I will say I'm new to all this as well but with that said we went with a cheaper at first and yes got burned bad ended up getting Wilcom software and hands down the Best. Pricey at firstbut saves you so much in the long run. They have fine customer service training online and in house.they will work any issue you right then. With Wilcom there is no design u can not put thread in a have wonderful results. And coral comes with it


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Stich said:


> PPTS160 I purchased the machine used it is a brother PR600II. I really just wanted to do school logos with it which I feel it will do a fine job at that. I was just looking how I can handle all the other request I have for embroidery right now since everyone is asking me about it. I wanted to educate my self on the software and put me on a path for success. I downloaded embrid, it seems easy to use. Do you have any thoughts on this?


Until you have time to make an informed decision on which embroidery software program is right for you, send your designs out to have them digitized. You need to learn to use your machine, then you can tackle digitizing. Or, you may find, like I did, that you don't like to digitize, and send everything out.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I use PE-Design. It was real easy to learn, and was quickly able to do many types of text and lettering. Can also edit and re-size easily with it. It is simple to quickly be able to do basic things like circles, arches etc. with it.

Anything complex, or when duplicating customers logos I send out to get digitized.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

PE-Design works well with the Brother/Babylocke machines because they come from the same company... It's pretty easy to use, lots of good tutorials available for it and there is a very good, if over-heavily-moderated Yahoo group as well.

Before you opt to buy something like Embroidery Office, I'd suggest downloading and trying the free version of Stitch Era Universal... Most of the same functionality, missing a lot of the bells and whistles but it's free versus several thousand dollars. 

As to your thought about using Corel and sending it to another program to automatically create your embroidery files... Sounds great but doesn't work in reality. The only people who will tell you everything works perfectly and automatically are the people who are selling the software... Anyone who has actually used these tools will tell you it simply isn't that easy. You can generate shapes but they won't stitch a good design without you tweaking things. If you are going to tweak things, you really need to understand what you are doing and why and that only comes from experience...

Try a couple of the free software packages while at the same time, send out your designs for now. When they come back, use your software to analyze how/why the digitizer did things the way they did and that is how you will learn to digitize things yourself.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

tfalk said:


> As to your thought about using Corel and sending it to another program to automatically create your embroidery files... Sounds great but doesn't work in reality.


Ted is correct. If you can spend the time to create "embroidery friendly" artwork in a program like illustrator or Corel, You may just as well spend that time in your embroidery program. You will complete the task faster.

Auto trace in any vector program will give you more tweak time.. It's not magic and it will only do a portion of the "thinking" for you, So you may as well get a good foundation learning to use the machine and building up doing name drops, simple edits and merging. Do this, then spend money on a program AND education. You will be better prepared and you'll know what you are getting yourself into instead of spending a lot of money and finding out you realy dont want to be a puncher.


----------

